# what is your favorite aas?



## jack hust (Dec 29, 2003)

mine is fina i love the stuff


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd have to say test.........but I love my dbol too!


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 29, 2003)

I love tren, stuff is awesome.

I also love Winny.. The strength gains are amazing.


----------



## edvedr (Dec 29, 2003)

test, fina, dbol.  couldn't pick between em


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 30, 2003)

i would have to go with test.


----------



## crombie09 (Dec 31, 2003)

Right now its Test. Well see after I do this Dbol cycle I'm currently on - crombie


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-crombie09+Dec 30 2003, 09:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (crombie09 @ Dec 30 2003, 09:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Right now its Test. Well see after I do this Dbol cycle I'm currently on - crombie [/b][/quote]
 Are you doing a dbol/test cycle?   Dbol is the SSHHIITT!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 1, 2004)

I WOULD SAY TEST AS FAR AS KEEPABLE GAINS BUT I LOVE THE QUICK STRENGTH AND MASS DBOL GIVES ME


----------



## FUZO (Jan 2, 2004)

DECA,EQ ANAVAR


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 2, 2004)

tren or test for me


----------



## 3Vandoo (Jan 5, 2004)

test and winny

they are on all my cycles
 :blink:


----------



## MasRogue (Jan 6, 2004)

Fina for me...


----------



## war nerve (Feb 10, 2004)

testex byk cyp


----------



## tee (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay, flame me. :satan:  I'll say Deca! When you get old and broken down like me, you'll like it too!


----------



## sykeadelic (Feb 11, 2004)

Test.......a good solid base for any cycle :afro:


----------



## Praetorian (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a bad knee - so Deca!  I also love the feeling I get from dbol.


----------



## shaq (Feb 11, 2004)

test fo sho...prop ....i love that stuff...


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 13, 2004)

jsjs24 said:
			
		

> I'd have to say test.........but I love my dbol too!



Second that even though Dbol gives me bad indegestion.

Tren is awsome, but someone is going to have to figure out a way I can use it without losing sleep and sweating all night.


----------



## bigjay (Mar 9, 2004)

Test is best


----------



## db2 (Mar 14, 2004)

1st. Test
2nd. dbol


----------



## lord Humongous (Mar 14, 2004)

Test then tren


----------

